# Concealer for really dark under eye circles



## purple.haze (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've had under eye circles for as long as I can remember and have been trying a variety of different concealers, but I still haven't found the right one so I definitely need some help.

Right now I'm using the Laura Mercier undercover pot. I usually get started with the Laura Mercier foundation primer, foundation, concealer (undercover pot) and then Laura Mercier's translucent powder on top. I find that it doesn't give complete coverage so I can still see a bit of darkness, but I figured it's "good enough", however, by the afternoon, it becomes cakey and gross.

Also, if I take pictures with this concealer, it makes my under eyes look ghostly and white but the rest of my face is normal (looks gross). I'm Asian and have olive skin, and have analyzed my dark circles to be kind of purple.

Can anyone offer me some advice? Thanks!! =)


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2010)

I like Benefit Boi-ing.  It covers anything I throw at it. 

Have you ever gone to see a doctor about why you have such dark circles under your eyes?  Is it hereditary?  Do you have allergies?  Do you suffer from nasal congestion?


----------



## BombDiggity (Nov 2, 2010)

I have the same issue (except I don't have olive skin and my dark circles are more brown rather then purple, like yours) Anyways, I've tried tons of things..

Right now I switch it up between two concealers Benefit Erase Paste (in #2) and the other one is the Laura Mercier Secret Concealer (I think I have it in #3 which is way darker then my complexion, but the SA told me a more orange concealer would help combat dark circles) I don't know about you but my skin tends to be really dry, so my MU routine (when I'm not going to wear eyeshadow) is this:

1) Wash, tone, Moisturize

2) Then I put on an eye moisturizer (which is also a dark circle reducer) on my first eye

3) UDPP on the eye I just put eye moisturizer on (Top lid and under eye)

4) Take a tiny bit of concealer with brush (like the one in the photo I added) and stipple around the eye and blend out by patting on the concealer with the brush

5) After everything is blended, tap anything that has set into fine lines with your ring finger

6) Set with powder (I used MUFE HD powder) and don't use too much or else you'll get all cakey!

7) Do next eye and then do your foundation or whatever you put on the rest of your face  

  

 The brush I use is just a random one I found in my MU stash, Its about the size of an eyeshadow brush and its really stiff.. I don't know what the name of it is but this is the closest thing I could find that looks like it.. This picture is an E.L.F. Foundation brush (so its probably too big to use on your eyes but at least you get an idea of how the brush I use is shaped)

I hope I helped!

Oh just as a side note, when I am wearing eye shadow, I just skip the whole process of eye concealer on my upper lid, only because I cover the dark circle part with eyeshadow.. So I'd just put UDPP and then my shadow on my upper lid and do the whole concealer process on my lower lid =)


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for your advice, I'll try it tomorrow morning when I do my makeup routine.

I heard Bobbi Brown is really good, and not sure if anyone here uses the corrector and concealer, but I emailed an artist yesterday and this is the advice they provided me:

[SIZE=10pt]Be sure to prepare the under eye area by applying eye cream.  Bobbi's HYDRATING EYE CREAM is ideal.  This formula is quick absorbing and will prime the under eye area for the smoothest application of your Corrector and Creamy Concealer.
 
Apply concealer with the CONCEALER BRUSH beginning at inner corner of the eye, or wherever you see darkness.  Emily, use the gentle pressure of fingertips to blend edges.  Set with a small amount of yellow based powder on the deluxe mini Powder Puff, dust off excess with the EYE BLENDER BRUSH.  I recommend the shade BEIGE or WARM BEIGE.
 
Since you mentioned you have very dark circles, I would recommend you first apply a pink-based CORRECTOR shade under your skin-tone-correct concealer.  These corrective shades are extremely effective in concealing the deep blue or purple undertones.  For your medium skin tone, I recommend the shade LIGHT TO MEDIUM BISQUE or BISQUE.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Since I don't have any Benefit concealers, I might [/SIZE]just buy the Bobbi Brown corrector an concealer if I can get to a Holt Renfrew sometime =P


----------



## BombDiggity (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't tried the Bobbi Brown corrector or concealer only because I heard they tend to be really creamy and settle into fine lines super easily. But if you try it out and get good results, post and let me know =)


----------



## xjackie83 (Nov 2, 2010)

I use Clinique's All About Eyes concealer.  I put it on, cover with powder, and BOOM! They're gone!


----------



## beautyfulblog (Nov 6, 2010)

You should try Benefit's Bo-ing. Its very easy to use and you can carry it anywhere. even if you use a lot it will still blend well.

http://www.thebeautyfulblog.com


----------



## blondepearl (Nov 7, 2010)

Benefit's Erase Paste works quite well.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 7, 2010)

Estee Lauder's Maximum Cover Foundation. I know it's a foundation, but I have terrible acne scars and I use it as a concealer on the scars.  I also use it for under eye.  It's so full-coverage, there's no way I would ever wear it just as a normal foundation. 

It's also waterproof and sweat proof.


----------



## LIndseyC (Nov 8, 2010)

Mine must just be stubborn because I bought Bo-ing with such high hopes, and I don't even really notice that much of a difference.  Ugh, I just want them gone... or at least covered!


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 9, 2010)

What's the difference between Benefit's Bo-ing and Erase Paste? Sometimes a concealer makes my under eyes look extra pastey so they stand out even more, and yes LIndseyC, I just want mine gone too! =P


----------



## aliana (Nov 9, 2010)

I have bad problems with my under eye circles too. Haven't found the perfect concealer either...when I put a concealer on, I look like a normal person WITHOUT concealer :/. Btw mine are hereditary.


----------



## LIndseyC (Nov 9, 2010)

I think Erase Paste is a lot thicker from what I have heard.  Watched a youtube review on it, but I haven't actually tried it.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 9, 2010)

I like Bobbi Browns creamy concealor with cream and powder. Although the cream is light I don't find it settles into fine lines easily and the powder gives a nice natural effect as well.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Nov 10, 2010)

I was at Macy's the other day and I tried out the Bobbi Brown corrector in Porcelain Bisque and MAC Studio Finish concealer in NW15 (one under each eye... it was kind of weird, but I wanted to see which one would hold up better). In the time it took me to walk from the Bobbi Brown counter to the MAC counter and wait for an SA, which was about 10-15 minutes, the Bobbi Brown had already settled into the crease under my eye. I was horrified. Throughout the night, it just kept fading and fading. I know some people hate MAC Studio Finish for under the eye, but I found it really worked for me, and I've tried a zillion different concealers (Lancome Effacernes and Flash Retouche, TheBalm Time Balm, MAC Select MoistureCover, MUFE Lift, Benefit Eraste Paste...)

That's just my two cents, though.


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 10, 2010)

I was just reading the reviews for TheBalm Time Balm on Sephora and almost everyone gave it 5 stars saying how great of a concealer it was, I was almost set on buying it. How did you like that one? Also read some great things about the MUFE Full Cover Concealer, has anyone tried that one?

Wish I lived close to a Sephora/Bobbi Brown counter so I can try them out, but I gotta drive for awhile to get to them so I figured I would research first. Makeup always looks better under Sephora's lighting sometimes so it can be deceiving




 



> Originally Posted by *YoursEvermore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was at Macy's the other day and I tried out the Bobbi Brown corrector in Porcelain Bisque and MAC Studio Finish concealer in NW15 (one under each eye... it was kind of weird, but I wanted to see which one would hold up better). In the time it took me to walk from the Bobbi Brown counter to the MAC counter and wait for an SA, which was about 10-15 minutes, the Bobbi Brown had already settled into the crease under my eye. I was horrified. Throughout the night, it just kept fading and fading. I know some people hate MAC Studio Finish for under the eye, but I found it really worked for me, and I've tried a zillion different concealers (Lancome Effacernes and Flash Retouche, TheBalm Time Balm, MAC Select MoistureCover, MUFE Lift, Benefit Eraste Paste...)
> 
> That's just my two cents, though.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 10, 2010)

I would suggest MAC Select cover up concealer, the select moisture cover, i have it and it has a semi liquid texture so i don't think it would cover very dark circles. The other one has a better coverage.


----------



## aliana (Nov 10, 2010)

I got Skinfood salmon darkcircle concealer cream today and I'm disappointed :/. Coverage is ok but just not enough for me...Does anyone have this concealer too?

edit: I might try the Skinfood Peach sake concealer...lol feel like I'm running in circles with these concealers. It really hate my very dark under eye circles


----------



## honeykim (Nov 10, 2010)

skinfood is a korean brand. i live in korea. and to be honest.. skin food, the face shop, these brands are for like young teenagers who can't afford high-end products. i wouldn't bother with their make-up. although some of their scrubs are ok. lol.

 



> Originally Posted by *aliana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Skinfood salmon darkcircle concealer cream today and I'm disappointed :/. Coverage is ok but just not enough for me...Does anyone have this concealer too?
> 
> edit: I might try the Skinfood Peach sake concealer...lol feel like I'm running in circles with these concealers. It really hate my very dark under eye circles


----------



## aliana (Nov 11, 2010)

I only bought it because so many people gave good reviews. And because it's cheap. Hmmm what to try next? LOL


----------



## MommaMonster (Nov 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *purple.haze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just reading the reviews for TheBalm Time Balm on Sephora and almost everyone gave it 5 stars saying how great of a concealer it was, I was almost set on buying it. How did you like that one? ....



 I got this one two weeks ago, and so far it seems to deserve every one of those 5 star reviews.  This stuff doesn't move, no settling into fine lines, no sliding down your face, no fading over the course of the day, nothin'.  When I wash my face at night it's still perfectly in place.  Nice matte finish, and really great coverage.  My Erase Paste has been unloved since I got this one.  Give me another week or two and if I'm still this happy with it I'll declare it my HG.  I have purple bags too, and if I apply then give it a few minutes to set, then lightly go back over the darker areas it just about covers them.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Nov 11, 2010)

TheBalm Time Balm is just a "meh" concealer for me. When I first put it on, it looks great, but throughout the day my shadows start peeping through on the inner corners. That's the biggest problem I have - thin, pale skin and yucky blue shadows. I want something that makes me look fresh and awake and for me, Time Balm just didn't deliver.

I have MUFE Full Cover and I absolutely love it for my face. If I just have a couple red spots/blemishes, I pop it on there, set it with powder, and it completely negates needing foundation. I haven't tried it for my undereye area yet, but I think I'm going to have to. I read that's one of the products Kim Kardashian's makeup artist, Mario, uses, and she always looks bright eyed.

 



> Originally Posted by *purple.haze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just reading the reviews for TheBalm Time Balm on Sephora and almost everyone gave it 5 stars saying how great of a concealer it was, I was almost set on buying it. How did you like that one? Also read some great things about the MUFE Full Cover Concealer, has anyone tried that one?
> 
> Wish I lived close to a Sephora/Bobbi Brown counter so I can try them out, but I gotta drive for awhile to get to them so I figured I would research first. Makeup always looks better under Sephora's lighting sometimes so it can be deceiving


----------



## JaneHeartMakeup (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey girl! I am asian too and I definitely recommend you to try out Benefits Boiing concealer. It is one of my fav concealer all time because you can not only use it for dark circles, but also for pimples and any flaws. It has a great coverage and is very longlasting. Some girls told me that they find it very dry, but the trick about this is to warm it up with your fingertip and then PRESS it onto the spots you like to cover. Cause you can really blend it, definitely have to day it on.

And another big pro for it is its color, which is not too yellow or too redish. I find this really rare since most concealer are more yellowish for my pale skin=)


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 12, 2010)

This kind of makes me want to head to Sephora and buy all 3 to try on to see which one works the best. Right now I'm using Laura Mercier's secret camouflage and then using a MAC liquid concealer on top and setting it with LM's translucent powder. I find it hides everything and brightens up my under eyes for most of the day, but after about 8 hrs it starts to crease up. Maybe I should be looking for a really hydrating eye cream? Now I find the creasing to be the most annoying, makes me look like I have a lot of wrinkles under my eyes and I'm only 21





Any concealer that I buy now, I want as less creasing as possible.


----------



## britney54 (Nov 12, 2010)

I know how you feel I have the same problem as you. My dark circles are pretty dark &amp; purple as well and it's so frusterating, I'm so jealous of people who don't have dark circles! They are such a pain to deal with. I have tried so many concealers as well and I switch them pretty often. Currently I am using the MAC select cover up concealer, and it works pretty well. I use it without powder because I find that powder makes concealers look worst under your eyes, and it stays on pretty well without powder but it will wear off some throughout the day so you will have to re-apply it. But it also covers up the dark circles pretty well. I also like the Make Up Forever HD concealer, it goes on smoothly and doesn't get cakey. But I'm not using it at the moment because I suck at finding the right color for myself and it's too light for me so it makes my under eye area look grey/white! That's why you are having that problem with your concealer looking grey/white, it's because the color is too light for you most likely. Also, if you really need to use a powder to set the concealer under your eyes I would recommend using the MAC natural skinfinish powder because it doesn't make your concealer look cakey.

I also tried the Bobbi Brown concealer and I don't like it for the under eye area. It gets really cakey and gross looking. I used both the concealer and corrector and they got especially cakey when using them together, and they also recommended the wrong corrector color for me, it was way too light and made my under eye area look all greyish as well.

Also for everyone who has dark circles, you should try the Ole Henriksen "truth is in the eyes" which is supposed to help with dark circles and fine lines/wrinkles, there was a lot of good reviews on it &amp; people said it got rid of their dark circles. I got a sample of it and I have been using it for a month and it seems to be working I think, the whole tube of it is pricey though, like $65. But if it works I will buy it haha.


----------



## glamadelic (Nov 14, 2010)

I also really love Benefit's Erase Paste! I've never really been able to cover my under eye circles well until I tried it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aliana (Nov 15, 2010)

Do you put a primer under your eyes? Which one would be best for under eyes and would it help with staying power of concealer? I was thinking about trying benefit stay don't stray...


----------



## Roshni Diya (Nov 15, 2010)

I like Benefit's erase paste, i think it's the most natural looking on me. But it's too creamy, sinks into lines and fades so quickly that i don't think there's much point in it. So i'm still looking for one myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aliana (Nov 16, 2010)

Ugh I hate stuff that sinks into fine lines! And I have fading problem with everything I've tried so far.
 



> Originally Posted by *Roshni Diya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like Benefit's erase paste, i think it's the most natural looking on me. But it's too creamy, sinks into lines and fades so quickly that i don't think there's much point in it. So i'm still looking for one myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roshni Diya (Nov 16, 2010)

Urgh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's so difficult! I saw a picture of myself just a couple of hours after i'd put on the erase paste, and it was practically gone from under my eyes. I have MAC's studiofinish which is actually good, but you can so tell that it's there. Maybe my shade is too light though. GRRRRRRRSEIUTGBEWI


----------



## Shelley (Nov 16, 2010)

I like Laura Mercier's Secret Concealer. It's creamy and blends well.


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 16, 2010)

I just bought the the time balm concealer by theBalm, and it covers beautifully (for me, better than Laura Mercier's secret concealer). Then I set it with LM's transluscent powder and after a few hours, it set into just a few fine lines (less than LM's concealer again) and this time it's not noticeable until super close up. So I think I'm liking this more than LM's concealer. Today I applied it with my fingers and it set into a few lines so tomorrow I will try out sponge and brush and then maybe set it with Benefit's Powderflage and I'll review it again.

As for an eye primer, right now I'm using LM's foundation primer (it's oil free and it comes in a grayish tube). I'm so happy, I think I've almost found a way to totally cover my circles. Will update you guys once I have it perfect =)


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 16, 2010)

Right now, I'm using Laura Mercier's foundation primer (oil free) and it goes in a grayish tube. I used a sample of Benefit's stay don't stray before. It goes on nicely, and it has a bit of a tint so right off the bat it hides a little bit of your circles, however, I usually apply foundation right after my primer and then concealer on top, and the foundation wipes away that tint. I also found that whole I used it, my concealer set into fine lines, but that may be because my concealer was setting and not the primer. The consistency of LM's secret concealer was a bit too dry and hard to blend for me. Right now, I'm loving the balm concealer by timeBalm so I can try the stay don't stray and let you know =)
 



> Originally Posted by *aliana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you put a primer under your eyes? Which one would be best for under eyes and would it help with staying power of concealer? I was thinking about trying benefit stay don't stray...


----------



## purple.haze (Nov 16, 2010)

Try dusting a transluscent powder lightly under your eyes to set the concealer, it really helps with the staying power. If you can tell the studiofinish is there, then you're right and the shade may be off. For me, I think the LM secret concealer was not only too dry for my under eyes but the shade was a BIT too light and my new concealer matches my skin tone perfectly so if I blend it, I can't notice it there.
 



> Originally Posted by *Roshni Diya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urgh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's so difficult! I saw a picture of myself just a couple of hours after i'd put on the erase paste, and it was practically gone from under my eyes. I have MAC's studiofinish which is actually good, but you can so tell that it's there. Maybe my shade is too light though. GRRRRRRRSEIUTGBEWI


----------

